# IELTS Requirements for Accountants-ASO2211



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like to share with you to get your commenst and suggestions that I have applied for my visa under Accountant ASO-2211 profession category in Nov-2008 which is also in the critical list, at that time my IELTS score was over all 7 band but in listening I got 6.5, and rest all was 7 in three modules, later on DIA raised the requirements of Minimum 7 in each band for this category to get preference, so far after a year I got no call from them and their website says since May-09 that your processing is to start yet, I have now improved my score for each band and have got overall 7.5 and my minimum score in each band is 7 so I am about to send them my revised IELTS score but I am afraid they will take another year for this or more to process the case? should I arrange for the sponsor company? as the DIA still silent about the timeline....really worried about the wastage of time,
anyone who can guide me..thanks for your time


----------



## xdorota (Dec 1, 2009)

my suggestion would be to send them revised IELTS immediately and also use your new IELTS to apply for state sponsorship. I haven't checked and confirmed but believe ACT and VIC sponsorships are the quickest (you can check it yourself through links on DIAC site). Maybe, whilst you are awaiting your sponsorship DIAC will do something about your application as you should now qualify for a CSL priority. Without CSL you would still have about 2 yrs wait anyway. If nothing happens between now and the state sponsorship then send them SS. Then your priority will be much better. If you read some threads on this forum you would see that some people got their visas couple of months after lodging SS.
Good luck
Dorota


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

xdorota said:


> my suggestion would be to send them revised IELTS immediately and also use your new IELTS to apply for state sponsorship. I haven't checked and confirmed but believe ACT and VIC sponsorships are the quickest (you can check it yourself through links on DIAC site). Maybe, whilst you are awaiting your sponsorship DIAC will do something about your application as you should now qualify for a CSL priority. Without CSL you would still have about 2 yrs wait anyway. If nothing happens between now and the state sponsorship then send them SS. Then your priority will be much better. If you read some threads on this forum you would see that some people got their visas couple of months after lodging SS.
> Good luck
> Dorota


Thanks Dorota for your time really helpful advise, just one more guideline I require what is SS actually I mean it abbrevates which term? then only I can find its procedure on the DIA site, really nice advise i am updatng them with IELTS result today and will look for the state sponsorship as you advised meanwhile ACT stands for Accountant I hope..I am new to this forum so forgive me if I am wrong here, thanks waiting for your advise further, Mohsin


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Dorota for your time really helpful advise, just one more guideline I require what is SS actually I mean it abbrevates which term? then only I can find its procedure on the DIA site, really nice advise i am updatng them with IELTS result today and will look for the state sponsorship as you advised meanwhile ACT stands for Accountant I hope..I am new to this forum so forgive me if I am wrong here, thanks waiting for your advise further, Mohsin[/QUOTE]


----------



## xdorota (Dec 1, 2009)

SS stands for State Sponsorship
Dorota


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks
and ACT for Accountants I hope..
Mohsin


----------



## xdorota (Dec 1, 2009)

ACT stands for Australian Capital Territory, a little state like area including Canberra (too small to call it a State). If you get a state sponsorship and are approved on that you will have to live there for two years. VIC stands for Victoria.
Regards,
Dorota


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks
and ACT for Accountants I hope..
Mohsin


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

xdorota said:


> ACT stands for Australian Capital Territory, a little state like area including Canberra (too small to call it a State). If you get a state sponsorship and are approved on that you will have to live there for two years. VIC stands for Victoria.
> Regards,
> Dorota


Oh Ok but problem I would be more inerested to stay in Perth, Sydney or Melbourne do these states offer SS? As my Accounting experience is in ERP oracle and these are more IT States I heard...


----------



## xdorota (Dec 1, 2009)

Mohsinsa said:


> Oh Ok but problem I would be more inerested to stay in Perth, Sydney or Melbourne do these states offer SS? As my Accounting experience is in ERP oracle and these are more IT States I heard...


Yes, WA (Western Australia where Perth is) sponsors accountants but I've heard they take about 4mths or longer to process your application. Victoria (where Melbourne is) also sponsors accountants but with managerial experience. Here is a link to Vic list of occupations:
http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a.../Skilled-Sponsored-176-Eligibility_July09.pdf
I'm not sure whether NSW (where Sydney is) sponsors accountants. Why don't you look through their website. You can get there from immi.gov.au site through links to state sponsorship.
Good luck
Dorota


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

xdorota said:


> Yes, WA (Western Australia where Perth is) sponsors accountants but I've heard they take about 4mths or longer to process your application. Victoria (where Melbourne is) also sponsors accountants but with managerial experience. Here is a link to Vic list of occupations:
> http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a.../Skilled-Sponsored-176-Eligibility_July09.pdf
> I'm not sure whether NSW (where Sydney is) sponsors accountants. Why don't you look through their website. You can get there from immi.gov.au site through links to state sponsorship.
> Good luck
> ...


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

*Mohsin*



xdorota said:


> Yes, WA (Western Australia where Perth is) sponsors accountants but I've heard they take about 4mths or longer to process your application. Victoria (where Melbourne is) also sponsors accountants but with managerial experience. Here is a link to Vic list of occupations:
> http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a.../Skilled-Sponsored-176-Eligibility_July09.pdf
> I'm not sure whether NSW (where Sydney is) sponsors accountants. Why don't you look through their website. You can get there from immi.gov.au site through links to state sponsorship.
> Good luck
> ...


----------



## xdorota (Dec 1, 2009)

There isn't much more I can help. You still qualify for some priority under the CSL. Worst case scenario you don't get the sponsorship, so your situation will not improve but it will not make it any worse. You've done what you could, so now wait. If you get SS send it to DIAC. You might even get your PR visa prior to SS, you never know. Keep us informed.
Good luck
Dorota


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

xdorota said:


> There isn't much more I can help. You still qualify for some priority under the CSL. Worst case scenario you don't get the sponsorship, so your situation will not improve but it will not make it any worse. You've done what you could, so now wait. If you get SS send it to DIAC. You might even get your PR visa prior to SS, you never know. Keep us informed.
> Good luck
> Dorota


Dear Dorota,

You have been really helpful to me like a brother really its grt help to give u some one true advice ya in worst case scenario it would happen but I am still looking forward as it cost me nothing to apply for the sponsorship of VIC it was free of cost..meanwhile I have also started inquiring for ACT availability of quota under accountant category as on their website it was not written that I should have during last 12 months out of 24 months the relevant experience if you could find some time also to check this out from their website as apparently I found it not there....so you have given me the candle light and now I am walking to find my way May GOD bless u ever and especially in the coming year a very happy new year from me to you and your loved ones,

one last thing, as I was new to this site a person has tried to play a fraud with me which I would like to share with you as you can make this aware to all visiting this website...if you give me your e mail I want to forward these mails from that nasty man just read them and see how clever these people are...

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

Dear Dorota,

Just sharing for our more knowledge I feel I still qualify for it, despite last 12 months working condition, I have applied Skilled-sponsored Visa Subclass 176 which gives you permanent status after 2 years living in the sponsored state now look at my apparent score as per DIA Official site , I require 100 pass points
Age-20, IELTS 25, Nominated Occupation 60, MODL point 15, here they award no point for recent work experience at DIA site and 10 points are further awarded if I get state sponsor I think I am safely getting here pass marks,

and I hope VIC will also follow the same criterian as mentioned on the deptt website, what do you feel and suggest..

Regards,
Mohsin[/QUOTE]


----------



## crazy horse (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Mohsinsa

Expect a wait of around 5 months minimum if you are thinking about applying for SS for Western Australia.

Thats a long wait but remember its very important to choose your state carefully as you will be stuck there for 2 years if you cant find relevant work, furthermore you would be wanting to settle down and not have to move (again!).

In my opinion your experience in Oracle and IT should be welcome in any state that needs accountants, so I wouldnt get too focussed on this, but rather explore where they need Accountants in general (check what skills they sponsor and that should guide you in the right direction).

Good luck


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

crazy horse said:


> Hi Mohsinsa
> 
> Expect a wait of around 5 months minimum if you are thinking about applying for SS for Western Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy horse (Jan 1, 2010)

Not sure about the VIC sponsorship processing times, its always best to get this inf direct form another forum member who is actually in the process of applying for VIC sponsorship.

A word of caution though. Be very careful of the new change on 01 Jan 2010 where DIAC has become sticky about experience in related occupations. Not sure how far down the line you are with your app?


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

crazy horse said:


> Not sure about the VIC sponsorship processing times, its always best to get this inf direct form another forum member who is actually in the process of applying for VIC sponsorship.
> 
> A word of caution though. Be very careful of the new change on 01 Jan 2010 where DIAC has become sticky about experience in related occupations. Not sure how far down the line you are with your app?


Oh... lets see at the time I applied with DIA I was well qualifying the condition of last 12 months experience in the immidiate last 24 months but now when I have applied for VIC although I was not in the relevant profession in the last 24 months but I read there I require 100 points as their website gives the reference of DIA website link for visa info under 176 and that DIA website I have gone through gives me more than 100 points at present say Age 20, IELTS 25, and Accountant 60, and MODL 15 and there it says recent experience carries no marks so please if you can check it in this way am I calculating correctly or still in danger zone?

Mohsin


----------



## crazy horse (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi

Remember that State sponsorship and DIAC will assess you independantly frfom each other. You could get state sponsorship, but DIAC will require that you meet the basic requirements, which if I remember includes recent experience and relevant experience. If I read this correctly I understand it to mean that even though you meet the points for state sponsorship DIAC will assess you to see if you meet the basic requirements. Note that the State that sponsors you wont confirm your recent experience - that is left up to DIAC.


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

crazy horse said:


> Hi
> 
> Remember that State sponsorship and DIAC will assess you independantly frfom each other. You could get state sponsorship, but DIAC will require that you meet the basic requirements, which if I remember includes recent experience and relevant experience. If I read this correctly I understand it to mean that even though you meet the points for state sponsorship DIAC will assess you to see if you meet the basic requirements. Note that the State that sponsors you wont confirm your recent experience - that is left up to DIAC.
> 
> ...


Dear Sir,

Please chaneg your nick you look quite reasonable not any hors wors  and Thanks thanks and agian very grateful for this useful info..

really a bomb shell on me as I was not aware of this change in recent work experience requirement that you need also to be in the same profession satisfying 12 months requirements as you were at the time of lodgement of application...quite a big change but the attached list in the above link does not contain Accountant profession but now I am more into computers related profession which I have seen also in CSL list do I need to get that experience assessed also?

and think of re lodging all my case again or send this change as part of existing application already lodged under Accountant profession...

Regards and thanks

Mohsin


----------



## crazy horse (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi

My honest response would be to look at what occupation you are claiming points under (and have had assessed by a skills assessment body in Australia) and make 100% sure your experience matches this occupation.

Before you do anything drastic, get some professional advise from a reputable immigration agent. If your case gets too complicated you might consider seeking some outside help from one of them, but first check your nominated occupation, make sure your skills assessment is for that occupation and that you have the relevant experience to match it.


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

crazy horse said:


> Hi
> 
> My honest response would be to look at what occupation you are claiming points under (and have had assessed by a skills assessment body in Australia) and make 100% sure your experience matches this occupation.
> 
> Before you do anything drastic, get some professional advise from a reputable immigration agent. If your case gets too complicated you might consider seeking some outside help from one of them, but first check your nominated occupation, make sure your skills assessment is for that occupation and that you have the relevant experience to match it.


Dear Sir,

Thanks for e mail, ya I am not going to do anything drastic, but

1. Do you agree that all professions under skilled immigration are not required to have their latest experience in the same profession they have nominated at the time of lodging their application reference your earlier link?

2. To be at safe end I have sent an e mail to DIA and explained them the change in occupation in a way that still I am in accounts side but more of my work is related to ERP Oracle financials and asked them to advise me should I get a revised assessment in the same profession I am into now... waiting for their reply..

3. I am sick of immigration consultants as this forum is much much more helpful than these money mintors I prefer DIA people to see guideline or this forum only rather than so called credit card based consultants and in Pakistan where I am they would give u rather non professional advises,

thanks for your time

Mohsin


----------



## crazy horse (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi

point 1. I would agree
point 2. good idea - just make sure you were specific enough, what about your assessing body like CPA - would they not be able to give some guidance?
point 3. You are correct, I have heared that they make a lot of money for little effort, though they might have some experience in this sort of dilema


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi again,

1. Sir, if my profession is not there which is Accountant profession to have up dated recent work experience why I should be worried, anyhow I am waiting for DIA response as well, and one more favor I have trying hard to get that list from DIA website which you have referred me in the link but I am unable to find can you guide me that professions link feom DIA site,

2. For Accountant Profession my assessing body was NIA but if I go for IT related it will be ACS so if I contact NIA they would say they only verify the accountans related experience and vice versa i think assessing body will not be helpful,
Thanks for your time,

Mohsin


----------



## crazy horse (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Mohsinsa


I would have thought all professions would require recent wiork experience, but lets see what DIA comes back with

Which link are you trying ?


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

Its the link on DIA site when you click What's new and then it gives you recent chnages for Visa 175-176 and further it does not give you any list of professions for recent work experience changes, Mohsin


----------



## crazy horse (Jan 1, 2010)

do you have an address?


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

crazy horse said:


> do you have an address?


the link is as follows,

What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

Regards,

Mohsin


----------

